# loading in trailer without a running start



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

What I've done on a tilt trailer first is make sure someone has their foot on the loading end to keep it on the ground, then drive the first sled about halfway on the trailer, then drive the second one fully on the trailer, usually as the second sled comes onto the trailer it will tilt up, and then the first can be driven the rest of the way on, then lock the tongue. It takes practice but when you get my age you find ways to do things easier.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Great idea Uncle Al, thanks for sharing that tip!


----------

